# finding work?



## villaman36 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey,

I am from the uk and want to move over and work in HK, i am a chef and have 18 yrs experience, is it hard to find work? does anyone know of any chef positions availiable anywhere? Any help would be apreciated.

Cheers simon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

I would suggest you look on big chain hotels website at the recruitment page or try the catering agencies. 
good luck
maiden


----------

